# Lizenz WWINCCflex RT 2007/2008



## sailor (11 September 2008)

Hallo,
ich hab ein Upgrade für WINCC-flex 2007 auf 2008 bekommen. Wie ist es da mit der RT-Lizenz WWinccflex 2007? Läuft die auch unter 2008 RC?
Danke 
Sailor


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 September 2008)

Guten Morgen,
ich möchte die Frage ausweiten. Wie sieht es aus mit RT2005 nach flex2007 bzw. flex2008.....?

gruss


----------



## centipede (11 September 2008)

Die Runtime Lizenzen behalten meinen Infos nach ihre Gültigkeit


----------



## crash (11 September 2008)

centipede schrieb:


> Die Runtime Lizenzen behalten meinen Infos nach ihre Gültigkeit



und warum gibt es bei siemens dann upgrades für die runtime-lizenzen?

https://mall.automation.siemens.com/DE/guest/index.asp?aktprim=0〈=de&nodeID=10018718&foldersopen=-1385-2957-3036-3042-3043-&jumpto=3043


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 September 2008)

Hallo crash,
ja das wäre jetzt die frage....?

Muß man das Upgrade haben oder kann mann mit flex2007/2008 auf die RT2005 los ohne den PC gleich hochzurüsten....?

gruss Helmut


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 September 2008)

Jetzt habe ich mal selber umgehört,
also man muss die RT hochrüsten wenn flexible nicht zum RT stand passt.
Schönen Dank Siemens...!

Gruß Helmut


----------



## centipede (11 September 2008)

Wurde das geändert?

Ich habe eine 2004er Lizenz mit einer 2005er RT am Laufen.


----------



## johnij (11 September 2008)

Bei einer Versionshochrüstung müssen die Lizenzen entsprechend updatet werden---> Es kostet extra


----------



## rs-plc-aa (11 September 2008)

Man kann aber immer die neuesten Versionen (sobald lieferbar) mitverkaufen - auch wenn man eine ältere (zunächst?) aufspielt.

Abwärtskompatibel sind die nämlich...

Also z.B. jetzt gleich RT2008 Lizenz kaufen, 2007 verwenden dann hat man zumindest noch die Chance falls man später auf 2008 wechselt den einen oder anderen vom Upgrade zu verschonen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 September 2008)

...die Sache ist, wenn ich einen Wartungsvertrag für flexible habe und meinen Rechner immer schön Hochrüste, habe ich ein Problem alte Anlagen zu pflegen.
Ich muss den Kunden vielleicht bei einer Störung sagen gebe erst einmal Geld aus und rüste dein System hoch, dann schaue ich hinein…

Wenn ich jetzt alles richtig verstanden habe!?!

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 September 2008)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...die Sache ist, wenn ich einen Wartungsvertrag für flexible habe und meinen Rechner immer schön Hochrüste, habe ich ein Problem alte Anlagen zu pflegen.
> Ich muss den Kunden vielleicht bei einer Störung sagen gebe erst einmal Geld aus und rüste dein System hoch, dann schaue ich hinein…
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt alles richtig verstanden habe!?!
> ...


 

So ist es wohl..... Siemens halt.... aber mach das mal deinem Kunden klar.....


.... und dann wundert man sich über Schwarzlizensierer * kopfschüttel


----------



## rs-plc-aa (11 September 2008)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...die Sache ist, wenn ich einen Wartungsvertrag für flexible habe und meinen Rechner immer schön Hochrüste, habe ich ein Problem alte Anlagen zu pflegen.
> Ich muss den Kunden vielleicht bei einer Störung sagen gebe erst einmal Geld aus und rüste dein System hoch, dann schaue ich hinein…
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt alles richtig verstanden habe!?!
> ...


 
korrekt.

Mein Vorschlag gilt wenn du deine ES nicht sofort upgradest sondern noch ein bisschen wartest.

Die RTs kannst du aber sofort mit der neuesten Version lizensieren (kostet ja das gleiche) und noch mit der älteren betreiben bis du dann auch wechselst -->> wenn dann was ist hat der Kunde bereits die neue Lizenz drauf.

Ist natürlich nicht der Regelfall, aber immerhin.


----------



## Hoyt (11 September 2008)

Hallo

Ich kenne zwar WinnCC Flex nur am Rande.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre vielleicht, die verschiedenen ENGINEERING Versionen ( 2005, 2006 ... 2008 usw.) auf einzelnen VMWare's laufen zu lassen (um auch ältere Projekte noch warten zu können). Die neuste Flex ENGINEERING Lizenz sollte eigentlich auch mit älteren Versionen funktionieren.

Ich mache es zumindest bei anderen Software-Produkten so.

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## Ralle (11 September 2008)

Hoyt schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich kenne zwar WinnCC Flex nur am Rande.
> 
> ...



Ja das geht, aber ich habe eigentlich keinen Bock, 20 VMWare's zu warten, inkl. Sicherheitsupdates, Virenscanner etc.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 September 2008)

...genau so Ralle darauf habe ich auch keinen Bock. Jetzt denkt mal weiter
die zyklen von flexible werden ja immer kürzer 2005...2007...2008 und dann 2008 1/2....2009...2009 1/4...usw.

Ich glaub ich bekomme eine Krise...!


----------



## Sarek (11 September 2008)

gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit ein Projekt in der Vorgängerversion abzuspeichern?

z.B. mit flex 2008 in Version flex 2007


----------



## kermit (11 September 2008)

ja, in DER Vorgängerversion.

also 2008 --> 2007

oder 2007 --> 2005

aber nicht direkt 2008 --> 2005 !!!

und schon gar nicht generieren und transferieren als Vorgängerversion


----------



## rs-plc-aa (11 September 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> ...
> und schon gar nicht generieren und transferieren als Vorgängerversion


 
und genau das ist ein Kernproblem.

zumindest sollte Flex in der Lage sein ein FlexProjekt -egal welcher Version- zumindest auf das Zielgerät übertragen zu können.

Wenn nicht dann wenigstens - oder besser AUCH - mit ProSave!

Aber nicht mal das geht *ROFL*


----------



## zotos (11 September 2008)

Jetzt habe ich das mit dem TIA endlich kapiert.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (11 September 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich das mit dem TIA endlich kapiert.


 
Nö, da gehts um was anderes - ist aber auch noch "verbesserungswürdig"

http://www.automation.siemens.com/_de/tia/index.htm


----------



## vierlagig (11 September 2008)

ja, durchgängig, immer das selbe ... z.B. das symbol auf dem speichern-button sieht in den meisten siemens-anwendungen gleich aus ...


----------



## rs-plc-aa (11 September 2008)

Genau.

wenigstens einer der es bemerkt hat...


----------



## zotos (11 September 2008)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Nö, da gehts um was anderes...



Doch, doch das:


johnij schrieb:


> Bei einer Versionshochrüstung müssen die Lizenzen entsprechend updatet werden---> Es kostet extra


ist TIA in Reinkultur.

Bei den *T*otal *I*rren Updatekosten für die *A*utomatisierung wird nun nicht nur für den Entwicklungsrechner sondern auch noch bei den Zielsystemen abgezockt. Das erklärt doch warum so oft eine neue Version von "WinCC drecks instabil" auf den Markt kommt.

Bei den Aufwendungen für Updats  ist nun auch das Zielsystem voll integriert.

PS: Mein Hohn und Spott ist nur ein Ausdruck von Respekt, Anerkennung und Neid gegenüber der Cleverns der BWL-Chefentwickler die da am Ruder sind.


----------



## Ralle (11 September 2008)

@zotos

Das "Danke" hast du dir redlich verdient!


----------



## rs-plc-aa (11 September 2008)

@zotos:
Natürlich stimmt das was du da schreibst.

Aber du scheinst ja offenbar die freie Wahl zu haben und musst das nicht einsetzen.

Da lässt sich´s natürlich leichter lachen, gebe ich zu.


----------



## vierlagig (11 September 2008)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Aber du scheinst ja offenbar die freie Wahl zu haben und musst das nicht einsetzen.



keiner muß! verkauf es nur ordentlich oder liegen die argumente denn nicht auf der hand?


----------



## Ralle (11 September 2008)

Aber, man muß natürlich nicht zwangsläufig eine PC-Runtime einsetzen. Warum macht ihr das eigentlich, würde mich mal interessieren. Reichen die Panels nicht oder sind die zu teuer? Bei den Panels ist ja eine Runtime vorhanden, ich denke die muß man nicht hochrüsten, richtig?


----------



## vierlagig (11 September 2008)

so ne pc-runtime macht schon sinn auf einem leitstand, aber die DARF nicht mit wincc flex derstellt sein


----------



## rs-plc-aa (11 September 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aber, man muß natürlich nicht zwangsläufig eine PC-Runtime einsetzen. Warum macht ihr das eigentlich, würde mich mal interessieren. Reichen die Panels nicht oder sind die zu teuer? Bei den Panels ist ja eine Runtime vorhanden, ich denke die muß man nicht hochrüsten, richtig?


 
Mir reichen auch die Panels - schon wegen dem Lizenz-Heck-Meck

Die Panels müssen allerdings auch hochgerüstet werden, aber hier reicht ein FW-Update welches mit dabei ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 September 2008)

Guten morgen Ralle,
wir setzen die Panels mit RTX ein, die RTX ist wirklich sehr...sehr schnell (Faktor 10 einer 417).

Ein Panel PC477B mit Flex und RTX ist erst einmal ca. 1000€ preiswerter als ein vergleichbares MP und z.B. eine 317.

Wenn es den die von Zotto genannte TIA-Strategie von Siemens nicht gebe wäre das dann auch in Ordnung.

gruss


----------



## eYe (21 Juli 2009)

Hat sich bezüglich dieses Themas vielleicht etwas getan? (Wunder soll es ja immer mal wieder geben ^^)

Ich habe letzte Woche erfahren das ich ab September keine WinCC Flex 2005 Runtimes mehr bei SIEMENS beziehen kann, somit muss ich nun wohl oder über mal auf eine neuere Version umsteigen...

In dem Zuge ein paar Fragen:

1) Welche Version ist zu empfehlen, bzw. spricht was gegen die aktuelle 2009?

2) Ist das Problem mitz dem upgrade der RTs bei 2009 eventuell geklärt worden? (Ich muss sehr oft noch Änderungen an bestehenden Anlagen vornehmen und die haben alle eine 2005 RT)

3) Wenn nein, kann man 2009 parallel zu 2005 laufen lassen oder muss ich auf nen VirtualPC zurückgreifen?


----------

